# Is it me or.....



## Ladyvirtuous (Feb 27, 2009)

I was thinking about all the collections that MAC has come out with in the past and I noticed that with my latest hauls, I am leaning more toward MAC's permanent line...especially the e/s.  Maybe it's because I am slowly getting out of the LE hype...but of course there are always exceptions to the LE products.

Does anyone else feel this way?  Leaning more towards MAC's permanent line instead of the LE collections...or are you an LE addict?

What are your thoughts?


----------



## Yushimi (Feb 27, 2009)

Currently nothing had really caught my eye in e/s. (Okay, maybe Moth Brown lolz)

Other than that, I usually get the LE if
1) I like the colour
2) Just for the damn packaging lolz (I know, it's lame 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





)

But I never can go wrong with the LE, until I run out of it! Then you'll be kicking yourself about why didn't you get a backup.

I like their perm. line more because of the e/s colours 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (and knowing that some of the colours would atleast be there for awhile)


----------



## couturesista (Feb 27, 2009)

ITA, because most of the LE items are similar to colors that we already own.


----------



## Ladyvirtuous (Feb 27, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Yushimi* 

 
_Currently nothing had really caught my eye in e/s. (Okay, maybe Moth Brown lolz)

Other than that, I usually get the LE if
1) I like the colour
2) Just for the damn packaging lolz (I know, it's lame 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)

But I never can go wrong with the LE, until I run out of it! Then you'll be kicking yourself about why didn't you get a backup.

I like their perm. line more because of the e/s colours 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (and knowing that some of the colours would atleast be there for awhile)_

 

Gurl, you are NOT lame for getting items for the packaging.  I do it too!....unless that makes me lame too, LOL.  For LE products, I would love to pass on a lot of things, but then I always think "Will I regret for passing on this item?" or like you said "Will I kick myself in the arse for not getting a backup?"  I hate getting into those dilemmas.

And also, as you said, I too ike the perm line for their e/s.


 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *couturesista* 

 
_ITA, because most of the LE items are similar to colors that we already own._

 

I also find that some of the LE items (e/s) tend to be more...._richer_?  I think thats the word I wanna use...


----------



## spectrolite (Feb 27, 2009)

I'm pretty much an LE addict. When I first started buying MAC I would only really get the LE items because they were the ones being promoted and they really caught my eye. I hardly even noticed the perm shadows. After buying up the LE items I never had money left over for perm stuff either.

Now I find that I have a heap of LE items that are similar to perm items so I don't need to get many perm ones. Also I'm afraid that if I stock up on perm stuff that I will kick myself later on when some hot new pre-made quad comes out for instance and it's got colours from the perm line in it that I already have! Lately the only perm things I stock up on are things I use every day like MSF Natural, brow pencils, Fix, powder etc..


----------



## kittykit (Feb 27, 2009)

Most of my stuffs are permanent. I only have a few LE items, I bought them because I really like the colours.


----------



## miss_primer (Feb 27, 2009)

I buy the LE items over the Permanent items.  I can get the permanent items anytime.  

Basically when specktra gets the colour story info i determine what i like.  I figure how much i can afford to spend.  I delete things from my list if i have it or its permanent.  Thats the easiest way to narrow down a list and still have the pretty packaging. So i guess i am addicted to LE items.


----------



## Blushbaby (Feb 27, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kittykit* 

 
_Most of my stuffs are permanent. I only have a few LE items, I bought them because I really like the colours._

 
Same here.


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Feb 27, 2009)

I started my MAC addiction with perm items and I still like their perm stuff better. Most of my e/s are def perm. I have a few LE here and there. I do have mostly LE pigments though. There's just not enough pigments in the perm line.


----------



## caffn8me (Feb 27, 2009)

I very rarely buy anything LE.  I still have so many permanent items I need (especially since I had almost all of my kit stolen).


----------



## Yushimi (Feb 27, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Ladyvirtuous* 

 
_Gurl, you are NOT lame for getting items for the packaging. I do it too!....unless that makes me lame too, LOL. For LE products, I would love to pass on a lot of things, but then I always think "Will I regret for passing on this item?" or like you said "Will I kick myself in the arse for not getting a backup?" I hate getting into those dilemmas.

And also, as you said, I too ike the perm line for their e/s._

 
Sometimes I felt I was the 'only' one getting them for the packaging because 'logically' people would supposedly buy make-up for the colour LOLZ. Everytime I ask myself those questions...I end up breaking down and getting them. (Good example, that HK collection...lolz started with a couple of minor things...now I almost got the whole collection....damn HK 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)

I only recently discovered those shadesticks lolz....I actually don't even have ONE 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




...so...I'm waiting for that next collection to come out and pick up a few shadesticks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




(most likely that green one)


----------



## Ladyvirtuous (Feb 27, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shadowy Lady* 

 
_I started my MAC addiction with perm items and I still like their perm stuff better. Most of my e/s are def perm. I have a few LE here and there. I do have mostly LE pigments though. There's just not enough pigments in the perm line._

 
This applies to me too!  I first started off with a few perm items, but my next purchases were all LE. (Strange Hybrid, Moonbathe, etc.) But then I realized I was not paying too much attention to the permanent line and I was kinda missing out on some colors that were really nice.  

Owning stuff from the permanent lines help me even more to reach a decision on what eye shadows to purchase in the future LE collections.  But I won't stop buying LE, it just wont be as much.  I will just be wiser with my choices.


----------



## TISH1124 (Feb 27, 2009)

I used to be caught up in the LE's but several months ago...I started looking more at the PRO colors and the perm shadows appeal to me more than any of the LE's have. I have never been caught up in packaging...I spend more on the LE collections that are in the norm packaging like BBR....But yes I love the perms and I think it was just a makeup growing up lesson that I needed to learn...Most of my LE purchases are hype generated....Not really because I just was dying to have them or because the colors were so unique...I am trying to control Hype Buying..It's costly and wasteful honestly.


----------



## perfecttenn (Mar 1, 2009)

Its not just you, its me too, LOL!  I'm not getting over the top into the hype of the LE products.  I'm actually looking at a lot of the perm line products and considering them over the LE things.  You can usually find the LE things at the CCO anyways, but not so much the perm line.


----------

